# How to print multicolor plastisol transfers!!??



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any youtube links, link or could let me know how to print multi color plastisol transfers?? I've seen a couple quick videos of them being printed and it looks like after each color you send it through the conveyor do gel the ink and then print the next color but not sure how to keep registration, etc. Any info would help greatly!! Also, if you by chance know where to buy paper 13x19 or larger??

THANK YOU!


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

Silkscreeningsupplies.com has several sizes for sale and they have a nice video on their blog.
I think the three tab method with a vacuum palet is the quickest and easiest. Basically, you center your transfer paper on the palet and tape around it. Take three small scraps/tabs from the same stock and tape two of them along one of the long sides. Tape the third along the bottom. (By along, I mean butted up against.) 
Your vacuum pressure will be concentrated in the area needed. You just have to align the paper to the two side tabs and slide it against the bottom one. It will give you a physical registration point that won't protrude above the surface to interfere with the print.
You can also use the tabs without a vacuum palet, but be careful to use low tack. 

Be sure to preshrink your transfer paper by runnung it through the dryer before printing. Shrinkage will screw up your registration.


----------



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help!!! I think I have a pretty good grasp as to what you're saying. I don't have a vacuum table so hopefully I can get it done without one. Do you know if silkscreensupplies has a video for the multi color? I saw the one that went into detail on the single color and they said in that video that later they would cover the 2 color and it wasn't on there? Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## scubadan (Jul 14, 2010)

I cannot say I had the best luck with plastisol transfers , they seem to print thin and don't last as long, however this is my experiance.....I have had good luck just flashing between colors... running it thru the dryer each time would be extremly difficult to re register. Just FYI Print your colors backwards instead of blue green black... print your black first then your colors. you may have to experiment a little but its worth the trial and error in the end. Also.... I have had good luck with printing your base coat last for dark subs!!! Not sure if that is a good practice or not. With all that said.... Good Luck!!!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a vid I did a few years ago.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q[/media]


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

Printing transfers is very different from printing shirts directly. Besides the obvious, the art must be reversed. Low mesh count for screens, and a sharp, crisp, thick stencil. Very important to SHRINK the transfer paper prior to printing. Then, keep the paper closed off from the air and warm to prevent it from reabsorbing moisture between colors. And yes, you need to reverse your printing order, dark to light. *BUTT registration, do not trap or overprint colors. Print one color at a time, and gel carefully. So, you will need some method to register the paper. Usually, three paper stops, which will allow you to place the paper exactly in the same place over and over. Vacuum table is helpful, but not necessary.

*Note: However, you can over print a final background color or clear to help the transfer adhere to the shirt.


----------



## infopub (Aug 29, 2010)

I love watching this video, I have watched it probably 20 times. I SOOO wish I could print transfers like that. Thanks so much for the video. I would love to see more videos of you printing other transfers.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

bircanboss said:


> Here's a vid I did a few years ago.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q[/media]


So good! I have been wanting to print some transfers but It always seemed intimidating and lots of room for error. This video definitely makes me feel better about giving it a shot.


----------



## SAITees (Oct 19, 2013)

scubadan said:


> I cannot say I had the best luck with plastisol transfers , they seem to print thin and don't last as long, however this is my experiance.....I have had good luck just flashing between colors... running it thru the dryer each time would be extremly difficult to re register. Just FYI Print your colors backwards instead of blue green black... print your black first then your colors. you may have to experiment a little but its worth the trial and error in the end. Also.... I have had good luck with printing your base coat last for dark subs!!! Not sure if that is a good practice or not. With all that said.... Good Luck!!!


That was an awesome video. Wow. The artwork was pretty nice, and the quality of your final product was phenomenal.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you Danny, Basikboy and Shawn.
I will be making a new video soon, so stay tuned


----------



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, but where its the video I cant see it . 
also why is the reason to not trap colors?
Thanks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Xov12 said:


> Sorry, but where its the video I cant see it .
> also why is the reason to not trap colors?
> Thanks


here you go
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q


----------



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excelent work bircanboss. so you dont use adhesive powder?


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

How do you make those tab stoppers on the pallet?


----------



## infopub (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought my registration tabs from my screen print supplier.


----------



## chechristi (Dec 8, 2010)

that was a great video and a great print. Thank you for sharing that. How did you get the paper to stay on the table and not stick to the screen at all? Are the tabs useful for registration AND for securing the paper? Also to echo a question above, why no adhesive powder?


----------

